# Asus-Notebook stürzt im Akku-Betrieb sporadisch ab



## Kandsler (21. Dezember 2007)

*Asus-Notebook stürzt im Akku-Betrieb sporadisch ab*

Moin ich habe ein mittlerweile über zwei Jahre altes Asus Notebook (A6VA Q025H). Seit ein paar Monaten habe ich das Problem, dass es mir, wenn ich es mit Akku betreibe gerne einfach mal abstürzt: Erst tut sich garnichts mehr, dann folgt ein kurzer Bluescreen, anschließend bootet es neu.
Eigentlich habe ich den Akku immer gut gepflegt, so dass er auch noch eine Kapazität von über 2 Stunden hat...

Ich habe das Betriebssystem auch schonmal neu aufgesetzt, was jedoch am Problem nichts geändert hat. Der Fehler scheint also in der Hardware begründet zu sein.

Auch hatte ich mal die Befürchtung, dass das Tool NHC, mit dem man die Prozessorspannung absenken kann, daran Schuld wäre. Ein Beenden dieses Programms hat aber auch nichts geändert.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, woran das liegen könnte, wäre das super!

Grüße vom Kandsler


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Asus-Notebook stürzt im Akku-Betrieb sporadisch ab*

möglicherweise kommst sich eine installierte software mit der energiesteuerungssofwtare in die quere - sch mal nahc neuen tribern und udpates.


----------



## Kandsler (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Asus-Notebook stürzt im Akku-Betrieb sporadisch ab*



			
				Herbboy am 21.12.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> möglicherweise kommst sich eine installierte software mit der energiesteuerungssofwtare in die quere - sch mal nahc neuen tribern und udpates.


Ist das denn wirklich möglich? Wie gesagt: Der Fehler tritt nur im Akku-Betrieb auf. Und ich wüsste nicht, welche schwerwiegende Änderung ich vorgenommen haben sollte, bevor der Fehler das erste Mal auftrat...

Grüße vom Kandsler


----------



## HanFred (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Asus-Notebook stürzt im Akku-Betrieb sporadisch ab*

ja, dienste können sich massiv in die quere kommen (oft ohne klar ersichtlichen grund).
hast du vorher irgendwas installiert? oder was verstellt?
falls du dich noch erinnern kannst... ist ja schon ein paar monate her.
es kann alles wichtig sein, auch das, was du selbst nicht als wichtig einschätzen würdest.
ich würde an deiner stelle zuallererst den automatischen neustart bei systemfehlern deaktivieren. das geht wie folgt:
http://www.tippscout.de/windows-st%FCrzt-ab-neustart-nach-absturz-verhindern_tipp_2653.html

dann kann man sich den bluescreen mal ansehen (vielleicht hilft's, vielleicht nicht).

zieh dir auch mal process explorer und beobachte, was passiert, bevor der rechner abstürzt.
alternativ kannst du erstmal mit dem windows-taskmanager dein glück versuchen.
siehst du was auffälliges? lastet irgend etwas das system aus?


edit: einen hardwarefehler kann man natürlich noch nicht ausschliessen, auch wenn so ein notebook-akku sicherlich länger als zwei jährchen funktionieren sollte. wenn man ihn pflegt erst recht (nie komplett leeren! so ist mir mal einer kaputt gegangen!).
das erwähnte tool, das die prozessorspannung absenkt, hat offensichtlich mit der energieverwaltung zu tun, deshalb würde ich da auch mal ansetzen. deinstallier das mal, deaktivieren reicht manchmal nicht aus.


----------

